# American Beech



## agedperfection (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I just cut an American Beech shaft. I wonder how it will look. I've been letting some nice Hickory get a little bigger in back of the house. Some guy on a side by side ATV came through the property late one night and run them over, drove through my yard and garden, spun up my driveway. He missed the sassafras at least. He was just out of range of the shotgun when I got out there. I just looked at the damage he left now. The ones I intended to harvest this year are bent over and skinned up. I am not happy about that. I have a great idea who did it and a mutual friend told him about the guy who just missed picking shot gun pellets from his hide. Funny I have not seen him around since. And I have such a nice disposition until you screw with me too. babe is my shaft hunting buddy.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Now that would make me mad! Rock salt in a shot shell makes a lasting memory on the receiver!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> Now that would make me mad! Rock salt in a shot shell makes a lasting memory on the receiver!


 That was my first thought. Does make one wonder about some people.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

My vote would be Barbed wire and claymores.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

That would certainly be a great deterrent, Randy.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

What has happened in our country to cause such disrespect of other peoples property? I have a neighbor that dumped his yard waste on our property and when we tried to ask him in a civil manner to stop, he cursed and threatened us!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> What has happened in our country to cause such disrespect of other peoples property?


I sure don't know, but don't think it is restricted to the US and might just be change a of times. I've become a recluse and just live in areas that seem to be the most accommodating to my views of life.

It has worked well for the last 20 years. JMO


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm thinking maybe you might want to introduce him to sticks,several times across the head and neck areas.A good ass whoopin never really hurt anyone..."Much".


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> I'm thinking maybe you might want to introduce him to sticks,several times across the head and neck areas.


Or sharpen the ends, dig a hole, and then bury them upright. Cover with a few limbs.


----------

